# VK - Crius Plus - Serpent Mini - eVic VTwo Mini



## Gizmo (30/6/16)

Joyetech eVic VTwo Mini Mod ( Black & Red )
Wotofo Serpent Mini RTA
OBS Crius Plus RTA

http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html​

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Boktiet (6/7/16)

Got me one of the Joyetech eVic VTwo Mini Mods at Bellairs over the weekend. Very impressed. Thanks a mill VK...


----------

